# Food Recommendation



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

KPH said:


> I am looking for a recommendation for food. My boy has allergies and he licks/chews his paws. We want to rule out food allergies, but we have also changed from puppy to adult food in the last few months. We currently use Nutro, but thinking of switching to Purina-Pro.


Try a food with *NO wheat, corn, or gluten.* That would be step #1. Another common allergen with dogs is (unfortunately) poultry.
You may find this VERY interesting.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

All Nutro dry dog food is corn, wheat and soy free (not sure on the gluten).

Many dogs do well on Purina products, and a lot of the members of this board feed their Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula with food luck. True food allergies are quite rare. Did his issues start when you switched from the puppy to the adult food? Which formulas of the Nutro were you feeding?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have been feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach-Salmon Formula to my guys for almost 10 years now. They have sensitive stomachs and have done great on it, it's also very for good for their skin and coats because of the Omega 3s. It's also available in Lamb. 

It's corn, wheat and soy free, I am not finding any info that says it's Gluten free. 

Here is a link to their website where you can view the ingredients and info on it-









Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon & Rice Dry Dog Food | Purina


Purina Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach dry dog food with salmon and rice is specially formulated for adult dogs with sensitive systems.




www.purina.com





Take a look at the ingredients of any treats you give your dog, also the cleaning products you use in your house. I use white vinegar and water to clean with, I do not put any fertilizer or weed killer on my yard or pesticides. All these can have an affect as well.


----------



## KPH (Jan 18, 2020)

jeffscott947 said:


> Try a food with *NO wheat, corn, or gluten.* That would be step #1. Another common allergen with dogs is (unfortunately) poultry.
> You may find this VERY interesting.
> View attachment 869345


----------



## KPH (Jan 18, 2020)

The Nutro food we were feeding him had chicken in it and based on some of the other responses I received that may be our issue. Thank you for the info.


----------



## KPH (Jan 18, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> All Nutro dry dog food is corn, wheat and soy free (not sure on the gluten).
> 
> Many dogs do well on Purina products, and a lot of the members of this board feed their Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula with food luck. True food allergies are quite rare. Did his issues start when you switched from the puppy to the adult food? Which formulas of the Nutro were you feeding?


Pro Plan Sensitive is what I just ordered for him!! I spoke to a Purina rep and they recommended that I try it. We were feeding him Nutro (chicken, rice, and sweet potato) based on a recommendation. But like many of the posts I am reading it seems poultry may be the issue. Thank you so much for your response. It is very helpful.


----------



## KPH (Jan 18, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have been feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach-Salmon Formula to my guys for almost 10 years now. They have sensitive stomachs and have done great on it, it's also very for good for their skin and coats because of the Omega 3s. It's also available in Lamb.
> 
> It's corn, wheat and soy free, I am not finding any info that says it's Gluten free.
> 
> ...


Purina Pro Plan in Lamb is what the Purina rep suggested for us to try and it seems that everyone who replied to my post is using the same food. So glad to know that I am on the right track. He is only 15 months & our first GR, so I am sure we have a lot to learn about them. Thank you so much for the recommendation.


----------



## KPH (Jan 18, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have been feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach-Salmon Formula to my guys for almost 10 years now. They have sensitive stomachs and have done great on it, it's also very for good for their skin and coats because of the Omega 3s. It's also available in Lamb.
> 
> It's corn, wheat and soy free, I am not finding any info that says it's Gluten free.
> 
> ...


What kind of treats do you give your GR? We give ours Milk Bone and his training treats that I just purchased are Pet Botanics bacon flavor. I tried to stay away from poultry for the training treats, but as I am reading the back of the bag I see there is chicken fat in it. I only use a steam mop to clean my tile (I stopped using cleaners on the floor when my daughter started crawling MANY years ago) and I use white vinegar to clean all of our animal items (cat litter box, etc). 
As for the yard, I will have to ask the hubby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KPH said:


> What kind of treats do you give your GR? We give ours Milk Bone and his training treats that I just purchased are Pet Botanics bacon flavor. I tried to stay away from poultry for the training treats, but as I am reading the back of the bag I see there is chicken fat in it. I only use a steam mop to clean my tile (I stopped using cleaners on the floor when my daughter started crawling MANY years ago) and I use white vinegar to clean all of our animal items (cat litter box, etc).
> As for the yard, I will have to ask the hubby.


My boy eats Salmon PPP SSS, if I give him any other protein, he has problems. 
I buy Salmon treats from Plato Pets, they are a US Co., their ingredients are US sourced and a portion of their sales goes to Non profit animal groups.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My older guy is on PPP SSS Lamb and Oat at the recommendation of a Purina Nutritionist. He was still having some issues on the PPP SSS Salmon variety. He is doing very well on it. I give dried liver treats. I buy them on Chewy and he likes them. I also use the soft liver training treats for my younger guy as well. I haven't used milk bones for many years due to having a very healthy dog that developed severe diarrhea from them during training. My guy is definitely chicken allergic. He also has a few seasonal allergies, but is older and it all developed along with some other health issues.


----------

